# German Stellplatz Trip



## teensvan

Hi All.

Just thought I would let you how our trip up the Mosel is going.
We left Canterbury 3 weeks ago and slowly drove through France stopping at 3 French aires. First Aire was Le-Cateau Cambresis. Only a 5 van aire but with free hookup and a new Lidl 100 yards away. Second aire Catillon-Sur-Sambre yet again only a 5 van aire but free hookup again with a large overflow parking area over the river. Third aire was Stenay. €7 per night with good showers toilet and hookup. WiFi was €3 for 48hours. There is a Lidl in Steno along with the largest Beer Museum in Europe.

We then drove to Remich in Luxemburg/Germany and stayed on our only campsite €14. We then drove to Drier which is Germanys oldest city. Lots to see. The Stellplatz is very large and laid out like a large carpark with room between each van. €7 per night. with hookup extra. We then drove onto Mehring a nice Stellplatz right on the Mosel river bank. Yet again €7 per night and 5 mtrs between each pitch with hookup. There are 3 stellplatz all togeather along the river bank.

Our net move was to Ensch an all grass stellplatz with a few hardstandings again €7 with hookup. We then moved on to Trittenheim yet again a well spaced out Stellplatz with 5 mtrs between each pitch. The is also right on the river bank and €7 per night with hookup. As you may be able to work out some of our moves are only 5/7 miles apart.

Our next stop was Piesport yet another stellplatz right on the river bank with 5 mtrs between each pitch €7 per night. Our present stellplatz is Wintrich yet again on the river bank well spaced pitches and included is free WiFi for €7 per night.

We have both been amazed how nice all the stellplatz are and seem a lot better than the French aires. We have been disappointed that there seems to be no Free WiFi in Mc Donalds. It seems to be run with T Mobil and it requires a payment of €4.95 at each restaurnt. This is the first stellplatz we have come across that the WiFi works. We have 11 weeks left on this trip so we have got to stay on a lot more stellplatz yet.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Just noticed that I have spelt Trier wrong and put Drier. I expect the spelling police eill be along soon.

steve & ann. --- teensvan


----------



## geraldandannie

teensvan said:


> I expect the spelling police *eill* be along soon.


 :lol: I think they're all tucked up in bed, Steve / Ann.

Thanks for the update. Amazing that all of the stellplatz you've stayed at were €7 a night. But I'm making a note of those places, because we'll probably be following in your tyre tracks for a second German trip next year.

Have a great rest of the trip :wink:

Gerald


----------



## teensvan

Hi Gerald.

Yes 90% are €7 but if you do not want the electric you can knock off €1.5 to € 2.5 per day. We found it better to use the hookup for getting hotwater running the washing machine and spin dryer plus ann can do the ironing and use her hairdryer. Got to keep the cook happy.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## barryd

Hi

We are not far ahead of you! However we travelled the 650 miles to Trier from home in just over 24 hours. I know, I know its all about the journey but I just wanted to put some distance between us and England!

Anyway, I agree the Stellplatz (Mrs D still calls the Aires) are superb. We got here on Sunday afternoon and are on our third. Currently on a huge riverside one at Enrich. Off up towards Colchem tomorrow. Just waiting for with wind to die down so we can get out on the water.

Not many Brits here. Anyway watch out for a Kontiki 640, Peugeot Scooter and a big yellow Dinghy.

I updated our blog this morning. Totally useless as a guide but gives you an idea of what we have been up to.

http://barry1.tech.officelive.com/Summer2011.aspx

After we have been to Colchem we will probably head to the Rhine and then just keep going south until we fall off Europe.

Have fun!


----------



## barryd

Hi

We are not far ahead of you! However we travelled the 650 miles to Trier from home in just over 24 hours. I know, I know its all about the journey but I just wanted to put some distance between us and England!

Anyway, I agree the Stellplatz (Mrs D still calls them Aires) are superb. We got here on Sunday afternoon and are on our third. Currently on a huge riverside one at Enrich. Off up towards Colchem tomorrow. Just waiting for the wind to die down so we can get out on the water.

Not many Brits here. Anyway watch out for a Kontiki 640, Peugeot Scooter and a big yellow Dinghy.

I updated our blog this morning. Totally useless as a guide but gives you an idea of what we have been up to.

http://barry1.tech.officelive.com/Summer2011.aspx

After we have been to Colchem we will probably head to the Rhine and then just keep going south until we fall off Europe.

Have fun!


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Steve & Ann

Thanks for the update I hope you’re having a fantastic time, I’ve made note of all your stops so we can try sometime this year.

Once again many thanks and keep it coming.

Regards
Ray :wink:


----------



## teensvan

Hi Hydrocell.

We shall update as often as we find free WiFi. We have over 40 stellplatz listed for this trip.

Hi Barryd.

Yes we are behind you at Winchric and moving on just 6 or 7 miles tomorrow to Brauneberg if we can get in if not we shall go over the other side of the river to Kesten which also looks nice. We had a run on the motorbike to check it out. Enjoy your trip.

steve & ann ---- teensvan


----------



## 04HBG

We are currently at Graach, a nice spot just outside Bernkastle.
Individual spaces, water and wifi all for 8 euros a night,electric is charged at 60c per kilowatt, prices very similar to the UK ha ha if only.

We were also at Wintrich on 15th and 16th but unfortunately were out of reach of the wifi but still excellent value at 7 euros a night.

The Germans and French must have a real shock to the system when they visit the UK and end up paying silly money for average sites.

RD


----------



## peedee

Thanks Teensvan. All being well we are also thinking of doing this trip next year so its great info for retention.

Peedee


----------



## stephenpug

Great post we are doing this trip starting the last week in July over 3 weeks .......can't wait..... Please keep up the information.


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Steve and Ann,

We came back last Saturday after a week on the Mosel. Looks like we covered the same route, we stopped at the same aire in France on the way out, Le Cateau cambresis. Our first Stellplatz was Klusserath, then Wintrich where we took the pleasure craft to Berncastel. Next stop was Zell after a detour to the Globus supermarket, and then to Reil. We returned home through Belguim and got back to the Aire in France to find 8 vans crammed in!! After a diversion around some road blocks we got to Catilon-sur-Sambre only to find it blocked off for bridge repairs. There was a MH already there so we moved the bollards and parked up, to be joined by a couple more vans later.

We liked Zell, a nice old town over the footbridge from the Stellplatz. There was something to do with a black cat going on there, but we couldn't work out what it was all about. The Globus Supermarket was also worth a visit, they have a MH parking area for about 20 vans. 

It was a pain we could only have a week there, unfortunately work gets in the way, but still worth it. We went with MHF last year and we knew we had to go back again, and it was just as good. We met the couple doing the blog on another post, and another couple of Brits who went with us on the cruise to Berncastel.

Enjoy the rest of your stay,

Colin and Sara


----------



## RedSonja

Hi

We were also at Zell at Easter and have previously been there. We stay on the aire next to the campsite and not the one further down.

The black cat is the name of the vineyards and the wine made at Zell. (Its not bad either).

Sonja


----------



## Zepp

We have just left the Mosel today , we had a good time and the stellplatze are great so many to choose from we listed quite afew our blog.



Paul & Lynne


----------



## barryd

We have left the Mosel today. Very pleasant but it does get a bit samey.

We are now about 8 miles south of koblenz on the Rhine heading south at a stellplatz at braubach. The Rhine seems a lot busier. Going to head south and maybe hop across the ferry to the west bank. Weather is rubbish.


----------



## Sparks6569

We hope to be there ourselves in 12 days time, but only for a week (this time) as I'm treating the little lady to a night with Andre Rieu in Maastricht, renewing our aquaintance with that very nice city and its surrounds for a few days, before looking around Bruges and back home.
Hope to use some of the stellplatz mentioned and have to thank all who have posted for the comments regarding the same, which I hope have helped to calm a very nervous lady- it's our first time abroad in the mh


----------



## Grizzly

04HBG said:


> Individual spaces, water and wifi all for 8 euros a night,electric is charged at 60c per kilowatt, prices very similar to the UK ha ha if only.
> 
> RD


RD: If you join one of the two big clubs (Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club) you will be able to use one of their thousands of small sites, called either CL or CS, most in lovely parts of the country. Rarely are you charged more than £10 per night, often quite a lot less. Some have hook ups and showers, all have fresh water and waste disposal and none are allowed to take more than 5 units per night so they are quiet.

Many of the club sites themselves offer cheap ( under £10) pitches without shower block but sometimes with EHU.

European visitors, if they have a CCI card, can be a temporary member of the clubs and so use these small sites as well.

The clubs also run meetings called temporary holiday sites- some for almost all the summer, others for a weeks or two. These are often on school playing fields or sports fields and again, you can turn up and be welcomed if you are a member of the clubs and pay very little per night.

Give them a whorl- it might change your opinions on UK sites. Both clubs have websites.

G


----------

